# Booklist needed. Can you help?



## The Backward OX (May 29, 2011)

I’m considering writing a novel which, amongst other things, will contain certain similarities to _The History of Tom Jones._ These similarities are mostly that my Main Character will become superficially _involved_ with a number of women. 

One of the ways in which my story will differ from _Tom Jones_ is in the type of personality my MC will portray.

 One way to explain this might be to ask you to consider the personalities of _Forrest Gump_, or _Raymond Babbitt_ in _Rainman_, or _John Elder Robison_ in his autobiography _Look Me in the Eye._

 Another way would be to describe my MC as a social misfit, a person who doesn’t understand the rules by which most people play.

What I seek is details (title and author) of any novels – if such exist - that include a portrayal of this type of man, and his involvement in relationships, over time, with a variety of more or less normal women.

Era and setting are irrelevant.

Thank you.


----------



## Rachel_Wood (May 16, 2012)

I don't think his is exactly what your looking for, but I hear it's comparable to Rainman and Forest Gump. Also, you can see his perspective on desire and such. It's called Marcelo in the Real World. You might at least look it up if you haven't yet heard of it. Also, this was posted quite a while ago so you mightn't even need it any longer.


----------



## Potty (May 16, 2012)

I can't help you with a book list, but I have 7 years of working experience with the types of character you describe. If I can offer any help feel free to ask!

Good luck with your autobiography ride:

Edit: Didn't see the age of the thread before posting, hope this is still of use!


----------

